# My modern version of "Girl With a Pearl Earring"



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello to all
this is my last drawing
A modern version of "Girl with a Pearl Earring"

I have to make some adjustment as for the hair.
It's a very hard work!

What do you think?

bye
Lucy


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

She is pretty!


----------



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

I like the way you sketch the hair ! Simple yet detailed


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes the hair is great and she is very pretty


----------

